
Ask HN: How do you use Docker in production? (Update) - charlieflowers
This was asked almost a year ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8470206), but a year is a long time in thsi space. Would love to get some updated answers.
======
brudgers
Link to previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8470206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8470206)

